# Swinging Card Cut



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This will be my last video for awhile . Its another shot I have been doing regularly . Cutting a swinging card from 33 feet .


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

I think u might be losing some accuracy buddy I thought u were gonna do it in one shot, jk great shooting as always, maybe I'll be that good one day


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Well done Marty! Sure hands as always!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is totally amazing


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great as always! Hope to see you soon!
Thanks for sharing all...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Keep em commin TF! Awesome shootn!! Simply amazing


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Luck over skill said:


> I think u might be losing some accuracy buddy I thought u were gonna do it in one shot, jk great shooting as always, maybe I'll be that good one day


Thanks for watching . I'm sure your're better than you think . Just go for it . You get better as you do it .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Wowsers! I'm happy when I can hit a swinging can.

Fantastic stuff.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tremoside said:


> Well done Marty! Sure hands as always!


Thanks for watching Mark !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> That is totally amazing


Thanks Tom !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Great as always! Hope to see you soon!
> Thanks for sharing all...


Thank you Genoa . Keep shooting but don't burn your house down with the match lights .


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Great shot!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> Keep em commin TF! Awesome shootn!! Simply amazing


 Thank you Joe . I'm going to take a break from posting videos for awhile . I'll be back eventually .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You are unreal Bud! Awesome shot!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

brucered said:


> Wowsers! I'm happy when I can hit a swinging can.
> 
> Fantastic stuff.


Thanks for watching and commenting Bruce . I'm having fun with it .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Great shot!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Thanks Joey .


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> You are unreal Bud! Awesome shot!


Thank you Gary


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Excellent slingshot work treefork, Next challenge ? Do it with a blow gun !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Good shooting


Thanks Joe .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Dr J said:


> Excellent slingshot work treefork, Next challenge ? Do it with a blow gun !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Doc . That's a tough one with the blowgun ! I can hit the card edge , but the blowgun doesn't cut well . It takes a surprising amount of power for a nice cut .


----------



## Dan Ambro (Feb 26, 2016)

You going to ECST bud?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Ok light the swinging match if you have not already done so. I have faith in your ability. It would also be nice to set up a target , visualize it then put on blinders and see how you do. These other tests are too easy for yourself and Bill. Raise the bar not only one notch but several. Is this futuristic thinking? Maybe, I I really believe you guys can and will achieve that task sooner rather than later. Shoot straight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

Your shooting skills are intimidating, your performance intergalactic. However, I like science fiction 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

When I was a boy, the wrist radios we read about in comic books was wishful thinking also. I a few weeks I will be 80 years old. A lot of events thought the rankings of the unbalanced are as common accuranced today. Do not knock it ! If man can believe it he can achieve it! Remember that !


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Ranting 's


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Dan Ambro said:


> You going to ECST bud?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I cannot say for sure yet . There may be some personal life changes on the horizon in the next few months so the future is uncertain .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Dr J said:


> Ok light the swinging match if you have not already done so. I have faith in your ability. It would also be nice to set up a target , visualize it then put on blinders and see how you do. These other tests are too easy for yourself and Bill. Raise the bar not only one notch but several. Is this futuristic thinking? Maybe, I I really believe you guys can and will achieve that task sooner rather than later. Shoot straight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can do the swinging match at 33 feet with the slingshot . Have not done 33 feet swinging with the blowgun . I believe I can zero in on that .

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/66601-raising-the-bar-and-setting-it-on-fire/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/66697-st-paddys-day-shot/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/66761-quick-draw-swinging-match-lights/

Here is the stationary blowgun match light .

http://blowgunforum.com/topic/422-world-record-shot/


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for proving that I know of what I speak treefork. You keep shooting straight.


----------

